# Working in a Crowd Article



## BobP (Jun 28, 2005)

I've just added a new article to my site, Working in a Crowd

http://www.systemauk.com/artcrowd.htm

Accompanying video clip:

http://www.systemauk.com/video/NMEET05.WMV

cheers

Rob


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 28, 2005)

Good article RobP...as always.
I didnt go to the clip -my dial up takes forever to load/play these things but I am certain it is excellent work also.
Its an interesting topic....one that might catch hold here.


----------



## Furtry (Jun 28, 2005)

The summer camp had a full day dedicated to this type of work. I believe it is the same this year. Thanks for the clip, you Brits play so ruff :lol:.


----------

